# DIMB Trailscout-Kurs vor der Haustüre (Flowtrail Stromberg 7.-10.7.11)



## X-Präsi (7. Februar 2011)

Für alle, denen die Trailscout- und Guide-Kurse von DIMB / BDR zu weit weg waren, haben jetzt die Chance, sozusagen "vor der Haustüre" zuzuschlagen. 

*7.-10.7.2011 in Stromberg (Flowtrail)*

Dort lernt man in 4 Tagen das gesamte Basiswissen, was einem immer dann hilfreich ist, wenn man mit anderen Menschen auf dem Bike raus in die Natur möchte. Hier kommen zig Jahre Guide-Erfahrung zusammen, die man sicherlich auch mit dem besten Kurs nicht ersetzen kann. Aber einiges muss man dann vielleicht nicht mehr schmerzhaft selbst ausprobieren 

Und was bei diesem Kurs besonders ist:
wir gastieren im "Walderlebniszentrum Neupfalz", das vom Forst betrieben wird. Leibhaftige Förster werden uns dann auch so einiges aus ihrer Erfahrungssicht berichten. das wird eine echte Bereicherung werden. Außerdem sind wir dort direkt an dem Flowtrail und dem Übungsparcours, was tolle Fahrtechnik-Sessions verspricht. 

Die konkreten Kurs-Inhalte findet Ihr in der Ausschreibung auf www.dimb.de / Rubrik Ausbildung / Trailscout
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=213&Itemid=127


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Februar 2011)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: bis jetzt sind es schon 7 Anmeldungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (21. April 2011)

Bevor ich es vergesse: Kurs ist schon seit einigen Wochen komplett ausgebucht. Wird luschtisch


----------



## radjey (21. April 2011)

Wie groß ist denn die Warteliste bzw. die Chance, dass man noch nachrücken könnte?


----------



## X-Präsi (21. April 2011)

Da wohl jemand ausgefallen ist, am besten gleich mal bei office et dimb.de nachfragen. Die haben den Überblick.


----------



## radjey (21. April 2011)

Ok, werd ich mal machen.


----------

